# HELP!!!!!!! Rosie got stuck in a very small whole in one of the decorations and is hu



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Rosie's very hurt she cant swim well I was able to get her out of that tight spot by breaking the decoration but she is hurt so bad her skin has pealed off and shes in pain Im scared I dont want to loose her I love her I think she's pregnant she might have followed a smaller fish through that little hole but she was to big for it 

please guys I really need you what can I do at this time????????


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh no that is bad. I don't know what to suggest to help I had a betta get stuck in a flower pot once and I could not save her. I felt so guilty now I always fill small holes with aquarium silicone. Hopefully some one will come along with an idea soon. I hope she makes it.


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

There really isn't anything you can do :-( I hope she is ok!


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

you guys all I can tell you is to be very careful and carefully inspect every decoration you buy because I actually knew about that little spot that Rosie got stuck in and I never did anything to cover it up. All kinds of decorations sometimes come with little bubitraps and you probably will overlook them if you dont simulate different scenerios in your head about what could happen in certain areas and parts of the decoration. Rosie is my favorite fish because she's the most active and healthy and she also loves the current Im was such a fool for not covering up that hole and I knew it was going to cause trouble. I first thought about covering it when I read that kuhli loaches like to get into very small and narrow places and so I instantly thought about that little whole and I never did it because I decided not to get kuhli loaches.


The only store that was open was walmart so I went and I got this medicine called Lifeguard by Jungle. It says its all-in-one treatment and also works for ick, infections, fungus, red streaks, milky or shedding slime, flukes, bacterial gill disease, mouth and fin rot, clamped or torn fins and ulcers.

I hope it helps somehow Rosie is fighting for her life as she struggles to swim but I wish she stopped because it going to make her weak and tired Im afraid that might stress her...

this was a helpful tip if there is ever a time when you guys go through something like this which I hope you dont this passage might help.


_Your best options are preventing further harm and providing a healthy environment for healing. 

Open wounds are prone to infection, especially if the water quality goes south, so be sure to keep your tank water as pristine as possible. You may consider picking up some anti-biotic food or medicine to prevent an infection. Check out your local fish store and see what they supply, it's best if you can go to a fish-specific store, rather than a general pet store, as employees are more likely to know what they're talking about if they specialize. A great option would be adding Melafix to your water, it aids the healing process while fighting bacteria. Melafix won't disrupt your bacterial filter like some other medicines might, so it is a good option for a divided tank. Though you may consider getting a hospital tank. 

Next, remove anything in the tank that might irritate the injury, specifically plastic plants. Silk plants and smooth decorations are fine, but anything that could snag or reopen the wounds is right out. 

After that it's just a waiting game, some fish are pretty resilient, so fins and scales can definitely grow back given some time._


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwww poor Rosie. Have you isolated her? If not, I'd set up a hospital tank with some leafy silk plants so she can hang out on top of the leaves if she needs to rest. Keep the water super clean too.

I hope she's ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

I did a 50% water change in the morning and one not too long ago. I wish I could set up a hospital tank but I just cannot right now :| 

Rosie is fighting to stay alive. She is struggling but she is fighting. She will not give up. She is a fighter.

I have bought the Melafix. I really hope that helps.

thank you guys keep Rosie in your prayers


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Melafix is really good for torn fins and open wounds so it should help somewhat, I use it all the time on my guppies (the males are just so mean to each other sometimes little fin nippers) I send all my hope and love with you at this time and will be hoping she does ok


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Poor Rosie I hope she makes it. We are all rooting for her.


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you everyone. 

Rosie has now taken the journey.

Until I see her when I get to Rainbow Bridge...I will miss her very dearly.

oh Rosie....my sweet little Rosie...this ones for you..


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh Leo I am so sorry she did not make it. RIP Rosie.


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Omg I'm so sorry Leo I wish that I could have done something. I hope everyone else is ok RIP Rosie


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Andarial said:


> Omg I'm so sorry Leo I wish that I could have done something. I hope everyone else is ok RIP Rosie



thank you Andarial. I will do my best to take care of my little babies from now on.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

OH Leogtr! This is definately not your fault! You did everything you could. We try to provide the nicest environment and these things happen. 
RIP Rosie


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Jakiebabie said:


> OH Leogtr! This is definately not your fault! You did everything you could. We try to provide the nicest environment and these things happen.
> RIP Rosie


I knew about that little hole..I dont know what came over me when I decided not to cover it. God I really cant believe how these things can happen and you know I really was such an idiot by not covering it up it was the easiest thing...

I cant believe it cost Rosie's life...its just one of those little things that you decide not to do and boom something horrible happens..

I guess its one of those tears for fears situations...


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*Rosie*

So sorry to hear Rosie didn't make it. Thoughts are with you, and knowing she had a good life. Still sad though.

Gwen


----------

